# Help! DIY for TTRS Spark Plug Change



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought changing the sparks would be super easy, but now I am having second thoughts. Anyone care to post some instructions for me?

To start, where are they? Is there a special Audi tool to remove them (I read somewhere else that there is one). 

The last time I changed spark plugs was 18 years ago on a 1994 Camaro. So I am a bit rusty and things look a little different to say the least. Yes I am an idiot. I know.:facepalm:


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have pics to go by buy you will see the 5 plastic connectors on the top of the engine. You remove that protective piece. 

Under there you will find the 5 coil packs. You can remove those with a screwdriver. Just carefully pry them up a bit and them you can lift the coil packs out. 

Under those are the plugs


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is a pic I found

Once you do this and remove the coil packs, you will see the plugs


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I had a bear of a time with the big plastic thing. I could not get them to all unsnap at the same time and pull them out. Then i read someone made a loop from a zip tie and pulled the coils up with that and it worked.
You loop it under the coil and pull up. Makes it much easier to get them out.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you! That was my prime suspect, but I did not want to start pulling and prying without certainty.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Quisp said:


> I had a bear of a time with the big plastic thing. I could not get them to all unsnap at the same time and pull them out. Then i read someone made a loop from a zip tie and pulled the coils up with that and it worked.
> You loop it under the coil and pull up. Makes it much easier to get them out.


I used a claw hammer. Now off to Auto Zone to get deep sockets.


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

If you don't mind my asking, why are you looking to change spark plugs on a 2013 TT RS? Obviously they don't need to be changed yet.

By the way, I was experimenting around shortly after I got mine. Changing plugs on this car is a piece of cake. Probably do it in 30-40 minutes tops. Instructions above are spot on. I was able to release the clips on the harness with just my finger nails--no screwdriver necessary. As for pulling out the coils, I like the idea of the zip tie. Should work well.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

mike'sttrs said:


> If you don't mind my asking, why are you looking to change spark plugs on a 2013 TT RS? Obviously they don't need to be changed yet.
> 
> By the way, I was experimenting around shortly after I got mine. Changing plugs on this car is a piece of cake. Probably do it in 30-40 minutes tops. Instructions above are spot on. I was able to release the clips on the harness with just my finger nails--no screwdriver necessary. As for pulling out the coils, I like the idea of the zip tie. Should work well.


I am upgrading to a stage 2 tune and I am just curious what the plugs look like after 6250 miles on stage 1. Besides I need to get off my ass and actually do something other than post on this forum


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought the vw coil puller but you probably could do it by hand. Make sure your socket locks to the extension otherwise you can end up with the socket staying on the plug in the hole. Carl


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

carl44 said:


> I bought the vw coil puller but you probably could do it by hand. Make sure your socket locks to the extension otherwise you can end up with the socket staying on the plug in the hole. Carl


http://www.europaparts.com/ignition-coil-puller-t40039.html


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Another reason to pull the plugs is because the plugs come from the factory with the gaps all over the place. 

Even the dealer was shocked how bad it was. They then grabbed new plugs and they were the same way out of the box, gaps very inconsistent. They regapped all mine to be the same


----------

